

Ind.ie crowdsource campaign - dvingo
https://ind.ie/

======
greenyoda
There are already alternatives to Google, Facebook, Yahoo and Microsoft. After
reading several pages on their web site, it's not clear to me what this
organization wants to do that's new and different, or what the money they're
trying to raise will actually be used for (staff salaries? hosting expenses?).

